# New Tombstones for 2008



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, Spidermonkey and I finally got on the ball and finished up the tombstones for this year. Spidermonkey did the majority of the painting this year, so if you like the nice textures, the credit goes to her 

More photos, including stuff from last year, are located here: http://www.portablezombie.com/gallery/main.php

Oh, and ten points to anyone who can tell me the significance of the name "Kurt Barlow" *without * going to Google first!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

those are pretty cool!

kurt barlow.....Salem's Lot...? other than that, no idea.


----------



## grave danger (Sep 26, 2005)

looks good


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> kurt barlow.....Salem's Lot...? other than that, no idea.


Damn it! That was too quick! Guess I should know better than to ask a group of Halloween people a horror movie/book trivia question... 

Salem's Lot is the correct answer, but I really found out about it from the Dark Tower series (very cool series, btw.) Kurt Barlow is the Type One vampire who causes mush trouble for the residents of Jerusalem's Lot.

Interestingly, we had gone with the "Barlow Manor" theme last year, and I had come up with the name "Kurt Barlow" this year, just prior to hearing it mentioned in the Dark Tower series. Ka is a wheel (gunslingers will know what I'm talking about...)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's only because I have the TV (DVD running) on while working and salem's lot was on for 2 days straight


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice looking tombstones monkeys
I liek the middle one best 
looks like the words are fading on the bottom of the letters


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm with Lilly the middle one is my favorite, but they are all fantastic!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Some more stones for those who don't want to go to my external gallery:


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

And some more:
















The Graveyard, as of right now:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice work. You've got a great collection of tombstones.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

berzerkmonkey said:


> Some more stones for those who don't want to go to my external gallery:


I will look as I pass by,
As you are so soon shall I.
To follow you, I will not consent
Until I know, which way you went

Oh and great job on the stones!!!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Very nice work. You've got a great collection of tombstones.


Thanks. Next year we plan on making some large monuments to help fill in the blank spaces.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one beautiful graveyard.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you.

This is our second year and I tried some new product such as the crayola model magic and marble paint kit. Won't being using them again but I gave something new a try.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm curious about the broken off stone. Did you cut that off and then spray it with spray paint to get the effect? 

I'm neck deep in making stones at them moment and always looking for something a little different.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Exceeellent Stones!!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

WOw...Terrific cemetery! Very inspirational.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Fester said:


> I'm curious about the broken off stone. Did you cut that off and then spray it with spray paint to get the effect?
> 
> I'm neck deep in making stones at them moment and always looking for something a little different.


I'm assuming you're referring to the Kurt Barlow stone? If so, all I did was cut off that area with a standard handheld jigsaw. Then I roughed it up a bit by tearing off little hunks of foam with my fingers, fingernails, and a Dremel grinding bit I held in my fingers (not in the Dremel.) After smoothing it a little with a electric palm sander to age it, we painted it with latex paint. There was no spray paint distressing involved.

One important thing I did discover this year though, that if I started a break or crack with a tool, it *always *looked better after I tore some foam off to rough it up a bit, and make it more "natural" and a little more organic. It made it look as if the stone had crumbled out, rather than just being carved in a crack-like shape.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Fester said:


> I'm curious about the broken off stone. Did you cut that off and then spray it with spray paint to get the effect?
> 
> I'm neck deep in making stones at them moment and always looking for something a little different.


After the the primary base coat, I went back and used a varity of colors of craft paint. I will use a bit of water to thin it out if needed. I use a piece of white tile as my pallette. Depending on how I feel, I will use a sea sponge (cut it in half), a regular sponge or a crumpled plastic bag.

On that Kurt tombstone, the base coat was a lite grey, the rest was white, dark and lite blue and black.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are some great looking tombstones. Some of the best I've seen.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is some great work. Nice cemetery.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Excellent Tombstones!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those really are nice tombstones!...I really like your color and texture choices....Nice shapes too.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great tombstones. Love the variety of colour/texture you've achieved.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

They look better than some real tombstones I've seen. Excellent job!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

EXCELLENT work!


----------

